# Chopper pups born Feb.14th



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Sire: NFC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior (FC AFC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek x CFC CAFC Chena River Turgo Tina). Chopper was a National Amateur Finalist and a NFC at the age of 3. Double header Winner. Chopper is OFA'd, Eyes clear, EIC clear and CNM clear.

Dam: Double Your Bets MH QAA (FC Free Spirit Par Shooter x FC Jump to Hyperspace Boomerang). Betsy qualified at the 2008 Master Nationals and she has an Open win with an amateur handler and placements in both the Open and Amateur. Betsy has a great work ethic and is highly trainable. Betsy's dam Boo had 33 AA points with 5 Open wins. Betsy is OFA'd hips and elbows, CERF clear, EIC clear, and CNM clear.

The pups will be socialized, CERF'd and introduced to birds. The pups carry a 28 month health guarantee. $1,700 Contact Mark Belford 612-867-4421 or Linda Twiss 612-964-7543 or email [email protected]


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

$$$$$$$$$ and more$$$$$$$$


----------



## Labs4me (Mar 14, 2008)

That price dosen't seem out of line at all. Good breedings require good money.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I really think this is going to be a nice litter. We know chopper throws nice pups and Betsy is a Really nice dog as well. Worth the money if your looking for a pup, out of two proven performers with a clean bill's of health.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Chopper had what, 14 dogs on the derby list this year? Something like an average of almost a point and half per start? That is extremely impressive!

Looks like a great line if you ask me. Any yellows in the litter?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

From Field Trial News:

Chopper / 16 pups on the list / 259 Starts / 427 points / 1.648 points per start
: Chopper produced 3 of the top 10 derby dogs


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Chaws said:


> Looks like a great line if you ask me. Any yellows in the litter?


8 Males 4 Females, sorry all black


----------



## kmpots (Nov 22, 2005)

For those that are in the FT loop, and are looking for a pup, this litter and price is a no brainer. They already have their names picked out and check in the mail.

This post is more directed to people who are like me, always wanted a real dog, hunting machine, family dog. A kind of dog that your friends, hunting partners and neighbors say "I wish my dog was more like yours". For those that are not in the FT loop like myself, this is an opportunity to really get a dog that you always wanted but just weren't sure how and who to go with. Espcially spending this kind of money; $1700 or $17.00 it is always going to be your hard earned money. This kind of investment pays dividends in the grand scheme. And I'm not talking Ponzi.

If there is ever a time to do it, this is the time to pull the trigger, flawless parents, perfect time of the year, and genuine owners.

One will not find more honest straight people to work with than Mark or Linda.

The joy that one of Betsy's puppies has brought to my family, hunting partners and neighbors is a joy all dog owners should have. This is the reason I posted today, hoping that someone here can experience what I have with one of Betsy's previous pups.

This litter is going to provide exactly that, PRIDE AND JOY!

Kyle Poston
Straight Shot Savannah
"Savvy"
FC Cosmo's Concerto Charlie x
Double your Bets "Betsy" MH QAA 
[email protected]


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Kyle,

Wev'e never met but I threw quit a few birds for Savvy at Ricks, after the winter trip of 07, and was there helping when she was running pattern blinds, during the filming of Fowl Dawgs 3. She was alot of fun to watch, ran hard all the time and always had a good training attitude. I always thought she would have made a good trial dog. Her littermates have done pretty well for themselves too.

Looks like your having fun with her.

Todd


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> She was alot of fun to watch, ran hard all the time and always had a good training attitude. I always thought she would have made a good trial dog. Her littermates have done pretty well for themselves too.


That goes for me also, Savvy is/was a fun dog to watch Rick train.


----------

